# PCB5.0E auf 3,6V ****?



## samtron (2. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen 
wie kann man das Programmer auf 3,6V stellen, Ich muss ein EProm MX25L1606E lesen?
vielen Dank
MfG


----------

